# Introduction of new micro skiff buildout



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can’t see the photos, it says I don’t have permission to view them.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can’t see the photos, it says I don’t have permission to view them.


Same here


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Same


----------



## Plumas (Jun 2, 2018)

I think I changed the permissions correctly so everyone should be able to see the pictures. If not please tell me


----------



## Plumas (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is a picture of the engine with its cover off it is an old 1974 Evinrude 15hp. not sure if it is salvageable yet

Also i did not see a build forum, where is the best place to start this thread?

Thanks




  








Engine with lid off




__
Plumas


__
Jun 2, 2018


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Plumas reach out to @yobata he will have a wealth of info to offer. I beleive HE restored the same hull.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Plumas said:


> Here is a picture of the engine with its cover off it is an old 1974 Evinrude 15hp. not sure if it is salvageable yet
> 
> Also i did not see a build forum, where is the best place to start this thread?
> 
> ...


Start a thread in the 'Bragging Section' - that is the de facto Build section, and feel free to ask any questions, I redid a 1967 version of this hull...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a Johnson 15r75c which is basically the same motor and sold it about three years ago and my buddy still runs it to this day. My local shade tree mechanic had a freshly rebuilt powerhead stored wrapped in plastic and I snagged it for $100 after my buddy overheated the motor and kept running it without it pumping water. That little motor would run no matter what and never left me stranded. It cracked me up because when I would push the kill button to shut it down it did not want to stop and would spit and sputter for a few seconds before it stopped.


----------



## Plumas (Jun 2, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> @Plumas reach out to @yobata he will have a wealth of info to offer. I beleive HE restored the same hull.


Thank you for the information I definitely will.


----------



## Plumas (Jun 2, 2018)

I have moved this over to the "bragging" section


----------

